# Little Peachfuzz is growing up!



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Just wanted to share a picture of my special little girl, Peachfuzz. She is a black eyed white dumbo patchwork. She has leg hair, very fine and sparse body hair, and hair on her head and face that falls out and regrows in various patterns.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

She looks a bit like a raw chicken in that photo lol


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Fu-Inle said:


> She looks a bit like a raw chicken in that photo lol


 That had me laughing so hard. She really does!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I too actually laughed loud! Sorry, Grotesque, I am sure you love her lots. She looks sweet though! 😋


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

She won't win any beauty contests but that is part of why I love her so much. She has a big personality. She is a bit of a bully but the other rats just ignore her antics. If she is on your shoulder, you have to be careful where you walk because she will spring to anything she can reach - and trust me, she can jump FAR!

She charms everyone at the pet stores. We've always walked out with free stuff from the management every time we've brought her with. 

My favorite thing about her is how cranky she gets if she is woken up. She throws a big tantrum and gets really dramatic until you leave her alone. LoL


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

IDK, I think it is the cutest picture ever. Look at her little foot in her mouth!! She could be a hairless model.


----------

